# arm movement???



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been searching the the net high a low for some different pneumatic arm movement's...I looked at all the stuff on DC props and few of the bigger name sites but I was still wanting to find more and I'm sure some of you guyz got some cool set-ups... I have even been ask this question and now looking for some more answer's lol...any ideas would be great from pop-us to whatever just looking for some different set-ups...


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

What kind of arm movements are you looking for? there are a bunch of ways to get different degrees of movement in a arm.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

This http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/skelerector_arms.html is how I added dual arm movements with a single air cylinder on my skelerectors.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Bourno, I absolutely love everything on your site!!! I just have to ask, do you build anything for sale? I am in the market for a skelerector but yours with the added arm movement is to die for!!!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

For another arm movement that I did on my scarecrow http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/scarecrow.html

The right shoulder rotates to either have that arm swing forward or upward. The left arm swings forward only, then has a separate elbow movement.

BnB, will PM you.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Arm Movements*

I'm planning a Nosferatu prop that stands up from lying down and then moves his arms slowly into one of his "famous" poses from the movie. I'm planning on using very small cylinders mounted in the shoulder or chest area to actuate bicycle brake cabling that I got from a local bike shop for very cheap! The movements of the arms depends on how you position the cable housing on the armature and where you anchor it, so, many different types of movements are possible from one setup!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow that what I I am talking about nice set ups Bourno!!!! I like to see some different things just to get my mind rolling I am still new to pneumatics but am eager to learn...


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, 
I responded to your thread on Methodz but I'll continue here since there seems to be more action at the moment.
I did something similar to Bourno's skelerector arms on my Plant Monster prop.
Bourno, great job on your props by the way.

Plant Monster :: plantmonsters.flv video by Brckee1 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid43.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/Brckee1/Plant%20Monster/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e375/Brckee1/Plant%20Monster/plantmonsters

For more complex arm movements, you can bent the elbow and raise and rotate the shoulder similar to Bourno's Scarecrow prop. Other's have used linkage in clever ways to get arm movement from popup style props.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

nice job bourno....i almost broke out in chorus of Y-M-C-A...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Brckee1 said:


> Hi,
> I responded to your thread on Methodz but I'll continue here since there seems to be more action at the moment.
> I did something similar to Bourno's skelerector arms on my Plant Monster prop.
> Bourno, great job on your props by the way.
> ...


Hooowee, what a fantastic prop! IF only I could weld. Maybe someday, but wow, what an inspiration, fantastic. I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> IF only I could weld. Maybe someday


It's easier than sculpting  Just costs more to get started into.

When I saw the plant monster back when, that is when I decided to add the arm movements to my skeletons.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Welding*



bourno said:


> It's easier than sculpting  Just costs more to get started into.
> 
> When I saw the plant monster back when, that is when I decided to add the arm movements to my skeletons.


I agree! I was pretty scared the first time I tried it...I was sure I'd screw something up and end up frying myself. But my Fiancee's dad owns a decorative metalworking company and I asked him to show me a little bit about how to do it, and realized it's not that hard! It's easier with a nice expensive, professional setup, but I've gotten pretty used to my $120 Harbor Freight flux welder and can do some pretty handy work now.

Maybe if you've got a haunters group in your area, or you plan on attending a Haunter gathering, someone may be able to be talked into doing a small seminar on welding...I think it's a skill that really enhances what is possible from any haunter!


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot Dr Morbius! Very nice compliment, I really appreciate it.

Bourno, It really makes me feel good that my prop inspired you to make such a great improvement to your skelerector. That's the great thing about these forums, we all build on each others ideas and continually raise the level of our work.

Welding is definitely a requirement if you want to make good quality animated props. It really isn't that hard to learn. Wire feed welders are not that expensive. Dr Morbius, I would encourage you to look into it. It's only April, you could be welding props by mid May. What have you got to lose? I think "Someday" should be next week 
I would love to see the creations you come up with once you get the hang of it! Make the jump.


----------

